
Why Trotsky Believed It Was Moral to Kill the Tsar's Children - andrenth
https://fee.org/articles/why-trotsky-believed-it-was-moral-to-kill-the-tsars-children/
======
charlesism
You can't end an essay on morality with this one-liner...

    
    
        > Jon also served as an intern in the 
        > speechwriting department under George W. Bush.
    

I wonder if the "torture" thing started his reflection on whether the ends
justify the means.

~~~
Gibbon1
Nice catch.

> whether the ends justify the means.

I went around and around all this when I was a lot younger and eventually
decided the means really are the ends. Because that's what we live with
constantly.

The means have to justify themselves.

I'm with you guys trying to white wash his participation in banal murder by
compering himself favorable to someone with a worse rep.

